# La Côte d'Ivoire aux urnes après 5 ans d'attente - AFP



## Alea (6 Aug 2010)

Evelyne Aka
Agence France-Presse
Yamoussoukro
Publié le 06 août 2010 à 08h16 | Mis à jour à 08h20 


*La Côte d'Ivoire aux urnes après 5 ans d'attente* 









Juste avant de célébrer samedi le cinquantenaire de son indépendance, la Côte d'Ivoire a fixé jeudi au 31 octobre l'élection présidentielle sans cesse reportée depuis 2005 et censée clore la grave crise militaro-politique de 2002.

«Sur proposition de la Commission électorale indépendante (CEI)», le conseil des ministres «a arrêté la date du 31 octobre 2010» pour la convocation du collège électoral, a déclaré le premier ministre Guillaume Soro.

Le gouvernement s'était réuni exceptionnellement dans la capitale politique Yamoussoukro, ville du «père de l'indépendance», le président Félix Houphouët-Boigny (1960-1993).

«Nous continuons d'être engagés à (...) organiser des élections apaisées» pour «sortir de la crise qui n'a bien évidemment que trop duré», a ajouté M. Soro.

Chef de l'ex-rébellion des Forces nouvelles (FN) qui tient le nord du pays depuis son putsch manqué de 2002, il a dit son «optimisme» face aux «sceptiques», échaudés par les reports successifs du scrutin depuis la fin du mandat du président Laurent Gbagbo en 2005.

Les discussions et contacts entre l'exécutif, la CEI et l'opposition s'étaient multipliés ces derniers jours, afin d'annoncer durant la semaine du cinquantenaire une date, la première depuis le rendez-vous électoral manqué du 29 novembre 2009.

La CEI avait affirmé mercredi qu'octobre était «propice» pour l'élection.

Clôturant jeudi un colloque à Yamoussoukro sur l'indépendance en Afrique, organisé pour le cinquantenaire de cette ex-colonie française célébré samedi par un défilé à Abidjan, le chef de l'État a fait l'éloge de la démocratie et de la règle «un homme, une voix».

Il bouclera en octobre dix ans de pouvoir à la faveur d'un deuxième «mandat» contesté notamment par ses deux principaux rivaux, l'ancien président Henri Konan Bédié et l'ex-premier ministre Alassane Ouattara, qui le voient comme le principal obstacle aux élections.

Le 31 octobre est «la date limite» pour la présidence de Laurent Gbagbo, a averti M. Ouattara, interrogé par l'AFP.

«Au-delà, j'ai bien peur que le chaos ne s'installe» en raison du «ras-le-bol de la population», a renchéri Niamkey Koffi, porte-parole de M. Bédié.

Le laborieux processus électoral doit cependant encore franchir des étapes importantes, à commencer par la publication d'une liste définitive des votants, «épine dorsale» du scrutin selon M. Soro.

Une phase de traitement des contentieux sur la liste provisoire de quelque 5,7 millions d'inscrits est en cours.

L'élaboration de ce fichier a donné lieu à de multiples polémiques, à une crise de la précédente CEI - dissoute en février en même temps que le gouvernement par M. Gbagbo, pour des soupçons de «fraude» - et même à des violences meurtrières.

Le camp présidentiel a accusé l'opposition d'avoir truffé la liste de «fraudeurs» à la nationalité, une question qui déchire ce pays de forte immigration depuis une quinzaine d'années.

Pour satisfaire les partisans de M. Gbagbo, une «vérification» spéciale des inscriptions de quelque 850 000 électeurs a en outre été conduite. Entamée le 20 juillet, l'opération - qui pourrait aboutir à des invalidations - a cessé lundi sans que ses résultats définitifs ne soient communiqués.

Enfin, la Côte d'Ivoire doit relever le défi de la réunification, en particulier le désarmement des FN. Ce désarmement n'a connu pour l'heure qu'un timide démarrage à Korhogo (nord), en raison officiellement de problèmes de financement.

Or, selon le dernier accord de paix signé fin 2008, il est censé être achevé deux mois avant le vote.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201008/06/01-4304314-la-cote-divoire-aux-urnes-apres-5-ans-dattente.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (8 Aug 2010)

Agence France-Presse
Abidjan
Publié le 07 août 2010 à 12h20 | Mis à jour à 12h26 


*Coupée en deux, la Côte d'Ivoire célèbre ses 50 ans* 

La Côte d'Ivoire a célébré samedi à Abidjan le cinquantenaire de son indépendance lors d'une cérémonie présidée par le chef de l'État Laurent Gbagbo, alors que le pays, divisé depuis 2002, vise désormais le 31 octobre pour une présidentielle sans cesse repoussée depuis cinq ans.

Cette ex-colonie française a marqué son cinquantenaire par une simple prise d'armes et un défilé des forces de défense et de sécurité ivoiriennes, sur le parvis de la présidence.

Pour exprimer la «solidarité» avec l'Afrique, des drapeaux des 16 autres pays du continent indépendants depuis 1960 ont été présentés.

Dans une allocution, M. Gbagbo s'est félicité qu'une nouvelle date de la présidentielle ait été fixée jeudi.

«Nous voulions absolument voir clair dans l'horizon électoral avant la fête du 7 août», a-t-il dit, jugeant que pour la première fois la date fixée était tenable. Auparavant, «on nous avait trompés sur la marchandise», a-t-il assuré.

«Nous allons faire nos élections cette année et le ciel ne va pas nous tomber sur la tête», a-t-il affirmé, excluant toute perspective de troubles.

Sans cesse reporté depuis la fin de son mandat en 2005, le scrutin est censé clore la crise née du putsch manqué de 2002, qui a coupé le pays en un sud loyaliste et un nord tenu par l'ex-rébellion des Forces nouvelles (FN).

Le respect du 31 octobre exige que soient relevés rapidement de lourds défis liés aux opérations électorales et au désarmement des FN.

Les commémorations du cinquantenaire ont été inspirées par la «sobriété», selon le chef de l'État. Il a renoncé au «grand défilé» militaire initialement prévu, et reporté à l'après-scrutin.

L'organisation des festivités a en outre rencontré de sérieux problèmes de financement, l'État n'ayant fourni que quatre milliards de francs CFA (environ 6 millions EUR), sur 20 milliards FCFA attendus.

Les célébrations ont inclu un colloque sur «l'indépendance et ses perspectives en Afrique subsaharienne» cette semaine dans la capitale politique Yamoussoukro et une «fresque chorégraphique» sur l'histoire du pays, qui n'a pas attiré un public nombreux vendredi soir à Abidjan.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201008/07/01-4304701-coupee-en-deux-la-cote-divoire-celebre-ses-50-ans.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (28 Dec 2010)

Christophe Koffi
Agence France-Presse
Abidjan
Publié le 28 décembre 2010 à 10h20 | Mis à jour à 19h46 


*Gbagbo rencontré dans une ultime médiation*







L'Afrique de l'Ouest a tenté mardi, apparemment sans résultat immédiat, de convaincre Laurent Gbagbo de céder la présidence ivoirienne à son rival Alassane Ouattara, sous peine d'une possible intervention militaire.

«Tout s'est bien passé», s'est borné à dire devant la presse le président béninois Boni Yayi à l'issue d'une rencontre de deux heures et demie au palais présidentiel d'Abidjan avec Laurent Gbagbo, qui se montrait souriant et décontracté. M. Yayi était arrivé dans la matinée comme ses pairs sierra-léonais et capverdien, Ernest Koroma et Pedro Pires.

Tous trois étaient mandatés par la Communauté économique des États d'Afrique de l'Ouest (Cédéao) pour porter le message de cette organisation, qui envisage d'aller jusqu'à renverser militairement Gbagbo s'il ne cède pas sa place à Ouattara, reconnu président sur le plan international.

Les émissaires ont revu en fin de journée Laurent Gbagbo, qui les a quittés en leur lançant: «je vous remercie, on vous attend de nouveau».

Partis dans la soirée pour Abuja (Nigeria), ils devaient rendre compte mercredi de leur mission au chef de l'État nigérian Goodluck Jonathan, président en exercice de la Cédéao, selon une source proche de l'organisation à Abidjan.

Pour le camp Ouattara, l'affaire est entendue. Le porte-parole de son gouvernement, Patrick Achi, a affirmé que «le statut de président» d'Ouattara n'étant «pas négociable», «il s'agit maintenant de négocier les conditions de départ de l'ancien président Laurent Gbagbo», et rien d'autre.

Entre leurs deux rendez-vous avec Gbagbo, les trois émissaires ont échangé avec Ouattara dans le grand hôtel qui lui sert de quartier général, soumis à un blocus des forces loyales à son rival et gardé par des chars et des éléments de la mission de l'ONU dans le pays, l'Onuci.

Preuve que la tension reste forte, un convoi de l'Onuci a été attaqué à Abidjan par une «foule nombreuse», blessant un Casque bleu avec une machette et incendiant un véhicule, a indiqué la mission. Laurent Gbagbo a exigé le départ de l'Onuci, qu'il accuse de soutenir militairement Ouattara.

Le camp Gbagbo a toutefois fait un geste d'apaisement, en annonçant le report sine die d'un grand rassemblement de «jeunes patriotes», ses fervents partisans, initialement prévu mercredi dans la capitale économique.

«Il y a report pour donner une chance à la diplomatie en marche», a déclaré à l'AFP leur chef Charles Blé Goudé, ajoutant qu'il ne voulait pas donner à ses adversaires «l'occasion de réussir leur guerre civile».

Pendant plus d'une semaine, Blé Goudé avait pourtant mobilisé ses troupes dans Abidjan en vue de cette manifestation pour «la dignité et la souveraineté» de la Côte d'Ivoire.

Gbagbo, qui prend «au sérieux» les menaces de la Cédéao, se présente comme le seul président ivoirien et dénonce un «complot» de l'ex-puissance coloniale française et des États-Unis.

Mardi soir, son gouvernement a menacé de renvoyer des ambassadeurs de pays qui, à la demande d'Ouattara, «entendent mettre fin à la mission» de ses propres représentants, visant principalement et sans la nommer la France, où un ambassadeur nommé par Ouattara est en cours d'agrément.

Le camp Gbagbo a averti d'un risque de «guerre civile» en cas d'opération armée de la Cédéao, soulignant la présence de millions de ressortissants ouest-africains en Côte d'Ivoire.

La période postélectorale a été particulièrement violente, faisant au moins 173 morts du 16 au 21 décembre, essentiellement des partisans de Ouattara, selon l'ONU, 53 morts depuis fin novembre, selon le camp Gbagbo, dont 14 membres des Forces de défense et de sécurité (FDS, loyales au sortant).

Un appel à la grève du camp Ouattara a été mieux suivi mardi qu'à son premier jour lundi, et s'est traduit notamment à Abidjan par une forte réduction des transports collectifs.

Son gouvernement, qui reste dépourvu de l'essentiel des leviers du pouvoir comme l'administration, a haussé le ton envers les fonctionnaires qui continuent de collaborer avec «le régime illégal et illégitime» de Gbagbo, les menaçant de sanctions.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201012/28/01-4355852-gbagbo-rencontre-dans-une-ultime-mediation.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B9_international_256_section_POS4


----------



## 57Chevy (29 Dec 2010)

Re: Where do you call home
Alea,
J'espere ca va bien pour ta famille la bas. :nod:
57C


----------



## Alea (29 Dec 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Re: Where do you call home
> Alea,
> J'espere ca va bien pour ta famille la bas. :nod:
> 57C



Merci 57C. Dieu merci, ma famille n'est plus à Abidjan. Ma mère a été la dernière de la famille a quitter le pays en 2003 après avoir tout perdu. Par contre, j'ai encore des amis là-bas dont je n'arrive pas à avoir de nouvelle en ce moment. Tout semble bloqué et les communications ne marchent pas dutout. 

Alea


----------



## Alea (4 Jan 2011)

Ola Awoniyi
Agence France-Presse
Abuja
Publié le 04 janvier 2011 à 08h36 | Mis à jour à 16h25 


*L'impasse demeure en dépit d'un geste de Gbagbo*

La Côte d'Ivoire restait dans l'impasse mardi, la médiation africaine ayant à nouveau appelé Laurent Gbagbo à quitter le pouvoir sous peine d'être renversé militairement, en dépit de l'engagement du président sortant pour «une issue pacifique» à la crise.

Le ministère de l'Intérieur pro-Gbagbo a annoncé par ailleurs qu'un militant d'un parti soutenant Alassane Ouattara, son rival reconnu président par la communauté internationale, avait été tué mardi lors d'une perquisition au siège de ce parti à Abidjan par des policiers loyaux à M. Gbagbo.

Selon le ministère, au cours de cette perquisition, «63 personnes ont été interpellées, huit blessées, dont sept policiers», et «des machettes, des couteaux, des poignards» ont été saisis.

M. Gbagbo doit remettre le pouvoir «sans délai» au «président élu» Alassane Ouattara, selon une déclaration publiée à Abuja par les quatre émissaires de la Communauté économique des Etats d'Afrique de l'Ouest (Cédéao) et de l'Union africaine (UA), venus à Abidjan lundi.

«Si l'exploitation de la voie pacifique est infructueuse, alors l'option militaire peut aussi être considérée comme un moyen de résoudre de façon durable la crise en Côte d'Ivoire», a averti James Victor Gbeho, président de la Commission de la Cédéao.

Cette position, fixée fin décembre par les dirigeants de la Cédéao face à la crise née de la présidentielle du 28 novembre, reste donc inchangée, comme l'a souligné son président en exercice, le numéro un nigérian Goodluck Jonathan.

Le Premier ministre kényan Raila Odinga, envoyé par l'UA, a enfoncé le clou en affirmant qu'une «solution kényane» de partage du pouvoir entre rivaux politiques n'était pas envisageable en Côte d'Ivoire, un point de vue partagé par les Etats-Unis.

La mission à Abidjan de M. Odinga avec les trois chefs d'Etat mandatés par la Cédéao - Boni Yayi (Bénin), Ernest Koroma (Sierra Leone) et Pedro Pires (Cap-Vert) - a toutefois permis, selon les émissaires, que M. Gbagbo se dise prêt à négocier, sans condition préalable, une «issue pacifique» à la crise et qu'il s'engage à lever le blocus routier imposé au QG de M. Ouattara.

Une offre aussitôt rejetée par Ali Coulibaly, conseiller diplomatique de M. Ouattara. «Tout ce qu'on attend, c'est qu'il s'en aille», a-t-il dit à propos de M. Gbagbo, accusé de vouloir «endormir la conscience des gens».

«Si effectivement (l'annonce de M. Gbagbo) devait se réaliser, ce serait une avancée», a toutefois estimé Michèle Alliot-Marie, ministre française des Affaires étrangères.

Les barrages de forces de l'ordre autour du Golf hôtel d'Abidjan, base du camp Ouattara, étaient cependant toujours en place a constaté l'AFP.

Une nouvelle mission africaine doit se rendre à Abidjan à une date qui n'a pas été déterminée.

Tandis que M. Jonathan a déploré une «impasse», le président de l'UA, le Malawite Bingu wa Mutharika, s'est dit «déçu de la lenteur du processus de médiation» et a appelé lui aussi M. Gbagbo à quitter le pouvoir, pour «éviter un bain de sang».

Charles Blé Goudé, leader des «jeunes patriotes» pro-Gbagbo, a refusé de parler d'échec. «On ne peut pas dire que les discussions n'ont rien donné puisqu'elles continuent», a-t-il dit sur la télévision française France 24, prônant le «dialogue».

Mais son champion avait prévenu ces derniers jours qu'il n'entendait «pas céder» sur l'essentiel, se présentant comme le «seul président» du pays.

Alors que l'Afrique de l'Ouest planche sur une éventuelle opération militaire, l'ex-puissance coloniale française a averti qu'elle ne s'y associerait pas. Les 900 soldats de l'opération Licorne présents en Côte d'Ivoire «n'ont pas vocation à s'ingérer dans les affaires intérieures» du pays, selon le président Nicolas Sarkozy.

Les violences postélectorales ont déjà fait 179 morts depuis mi-décembre selon l'ONU, qui a pointé la responsabilité des forces pro-Gbagbo. Le camp Gbagbo a évoqué 53 morts depuis fin novembre, dont 14 membres des forces de l'ordre qui lui sont fidèles.

La crise continuait de jeter des Ivoiriens hors de leur pays. Plus de 20 000 d'entre eux ont fui au Liberia depuis fin novembre, selon l'ONU.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201101/04/01-4357033-limpasse-demeure-en-depit-dun-geste-de-gbagbo.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_lire_aussi_4357161_article_POS1


----------



## Alea (4 Jan 2011)

Agence France-Presse
Washington
Publié le 04 janvier 2011 à 15h34 | Mis à jour à 15h34 


*Washington opposé à un partage du pouvoir en Côte d'Ivoire*








Les Etats-Unis s'opposent à une solution de la crise ivoirienne qui impliquerait un partage du pouvoir, a déclaré mardi Philip Crowley, le porte-parole de la diplomatie américaine, en réclamant à nouveau le départ du président sortant Laurent Gbagbo.

«Aucune solution ne doit prévoir un accord de partage du pouvoir», a-t-il déclaré à des journalistes.

Les résultats de l'élection du 28 novembre «ont été clairs», a-t-il ajouté: «Pour l'avenir de la démocratie en Côte d'Ivoire et en Afrique de l'Ouest, (Laurent Gbagbo) doit quitter le pouvoir».

M. Crowley a confirmé que les Etats-Unis étaient «prêts à discuter de la possibilité» que M. Gbagbo s'installe aux Etats-Unis après avoir quitté la Côte d'Ivoire. Il a toutefois ajouté que «tout projet de voyage vers les Etats-Unis devra prendre en compte» les violences qui se sont produites en Côte d'Ivoire depuis un mois.

La France «et d'autres pays» ont également offert à Laurent Gbagbo de l'accueillir, a affirmé par ailleurs une source américaine anonyme.

«Plus cela durera, et plus longue sera sa responsabilité dans les violences, plus cela rendra difficile d'envisager qu'il vienne aux Etats-Unis», a ajouté cette source haut placée dans l'administration Obama.

Le Premier ministre kényan Raila Odinga, médiateur de l'Union africaine dans la crise ivoirienne, avait déjà averti Laurent Gbagbo qu'une «solution kényane» de partage du pouvoir entre rivaux politiques n'était pas envisageable en Côte d'Ivoire.

A l'issue de la présidentielle du 28 novembre, Alassane Ouattara a été reconnu comme chef de l'Etat légitime par la quasi-totalité de la communauté internationale.

Laurent Gbagbo est sous la menace d'une opération militaire, actuellement en préparation, de la Communauté économique des Etats d'Afrique de l'Ouest (Cédéao) s'il refuse de partir.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201101/04/01-4357161-washington-oppose-a-un-partage-du-pouvoir-en-cote-divoire.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (5 Jan 2011)

Évelyne Aka
Agence France-Presse
Abidjan
Publié le 05 janvier 2011 à 08h20 


*Abidjan: le blocus du quartier général de Ouattara maintenu*







Le blocus routier du quartier général d'Alassane Ouattara à Abidjan, imposé depuis trois semaines par les forces loyales à son rival Laurent Gbagbo, était maintenu mercredi matin malgré l'engagement pris auprès des médiateurs africains en prélude à une «issue pacifique» à la crise.
L'un des quatre émissaires, le premier ministre kényan Raila Odinga, venu lundi à Abidjan au nom de l'Union africaine (UA), a écarté tout partage du pouvoir entre MM. Gbagbo et Ouattara. Mais, estimant qu'il ne fallait pas laisser de «vide», il a souhaité qu'une nouvelle mission revienne «dès que possible» en Côte d'Ivoire.

Laurent Gbagbo est menacé d'être renversé militairement par la Communauté économique des États d'Afrique de l'Ouest (Cédéao), s'il ne cède pas de lui-même le pouvoir à Alassane Ouattara, reconnu comme le président ivoirien légitime par la communauté internationale.

Une menace réitérée au lendemain de la mission des médiateurs de la CÉDÉAO et de l'UA, qui avaient cependant annoncé que M. Gbagbo s'était engagé à lever «immédiatement» le blocus du Golf hôtel d'Abidjan, qui sert de quartier général au camp Ouattara.

Mais mercredi matin, peu avant 10h locales, les barrages des Forces de défense et de sécurité (FDS) loyales à M. Gbagbo, installés sur la route menant à l'hôtel, étaient toujours en place.

À l'un d'eux, un élément des FDS a déclaré à une journaliste de l'AFP que l'accès était «fermé», tandis qu'à un autre, on lui a fait signe de faire demi-tour.

Sous protection de 800 Casques bleus et d'éléments de l'ex-rébellion des Forces Nouvelles (FN) alliée à M. Ouattara, l'hôtel est soumis à un blocus routier depuis le 16 décembre, quand une marche du camp Ouattara sur la télévision d'État, avait été réprimée dans le sang, faisant de 11 à 30 morts selon les sources, dont plusieurs policiers selon le camp Gbagbo.

Son ravitaillement est en partie assuré par des hélicoptères de l'Opération des Nations unies en Côte d'Ivoire (ONUCI), qui y transporte également les journalistes.

L'ONUCI, accusée de soutenir militairement le camp Ouattara et dont M. Gbagbo a exigé le départ, a réclamé mercredi «l'arrêt immédiat» de la campagne médiatique menée contre elle par le biais de la télévision d'État RTI, qui «doit avoir été planifiée au plus niveau du camp du président Gbagbo».

Outre sa promesse de lever le blocus, Laurent Gbagbo s'est dit prêt à négocier «sans préconditions» une «issue pacifique» à la crise née de la présidentielle du 28 novembre.

La Côte d'Ivoire est depuis lors déchirée entre deux chefs d'État: M. Gbagbo, déclaré élu par le Conseil constitutionnel et M. Ouattara, déclaré vainqueur par la Commission électorale indépendante (CEI) et les Nations unies.

Pour le camp Ouattara, la seule issue possible est le départ dans les plus brefs délais du président sortant, accusé de vouloir «gagner du temps» et d'«endormir la conscience des gens».

Mardi au siège de la coalition pro-Ouattara à Abidjan, un militant a été tué à la suite d'un raid de policiers et gendarmes, a confirmé le ministère de l'Intérieur de M. Gbagbo.

L'absence de solution rapide fait redouter une reprise des violences, ayant déjà fait 179 morts depuis mi-décembre selon l'ONU, qui a mis en cause les forces pro-Gbagbo. Le camp Gbagbo a évoqué 53 morts depuis fin novembre, dont 14 membres des forces de l'ordre qui lui sont fidèles.

La crise et la peur d'affrontements dans le pays poussent les Ivoiriens à le quitter chaque jour plus nombreux: quelque 22 000 d'entre eux ont fui au Liberia, en majorité des femmes et des enfants, selon le Haut commissariat de l'ONU pour les réfugiés (HCR).


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201101/05/01-4357288-abidjan-le-blocus-du-quartier-general-de-ouattara-maintenu.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (6 Jan 2011)

Par Radio-Canada, www.radio-canada.ca, Mis à jour le: 6 janvier 2011 04:06
Côte d'Ivoire 

*L'ambassadeur du Canada expulsé*







Le gouvernement du président sortant de la Côte d'Ivoire, Laurent Gbagbo, a décidé d'expulser du pays les ambassadeurs du Canada et de la Grande-Bretagne, selon un communiqué lu jeudi soir à la télévision d'État. 

Le communiqué lu par le porte-parole du gouvernement, Ahoua Don Mello, faisait allusion à une mesure de « réciprocité ». 

Le Canada et la Grande-Bretagne avaient retiré à la fin du mois dernier les accréditations des ambassadeurs ivoiriens à Ottawa et à Londres. Ils avaient alors indiqué qu'ils reconnaîtraient les représentants nommés par son rival Alassane Ouattara, reconnu président par la communauté internationale. 

*Ouattara accuse Gbagbo*

D'autre part, Alassane Ouattara a affirmé plus tôt, avoir des preuves que le président sortant Laurent Gbagbo avait du sang sur les mains et demande à l'ONU d'envoyer des enquêteurs de la Cour pénale internationale (CPI) dans le pays. 

Ces déclarations sont faites au moment où la mission des Nations unies en Côte d'Ivoire affirme que les violences qui ont secoué le pays depuis la présidentielle contestée du 28 novembre ont fait 210 morts, soit 31 de plus que lors du précédent bilan, la semaine dernière. 

« Il a du sang sur les mains, Laurent Gbagbo. Les mercenaires et les miliciens étrangers qu'il a fait venir, tuent tous les soirs des dizaines d'Ivoiriens. Plus de deux cents personnes ont déjà été assassinées », a affirmé M. Ouattara dans une entrevue accordée à Radio France Internationale. 

« Nous avons des preuves. L'ONU et l'organisation des droits de l'homme ont relevé des massacres, des assassinats », a-t-il ajouté sur les ondes d'Europe 1. M. Ouattara avance également que les violences postélectorales ont fait plus de 1000 blessés. Il fait aussi état de viols. 

Dans un communiqué diffusé mercredi, l'ONUCI a fait état de « raids des éléments armés envoyés par le camp du président Gbagbo au siège du Rassemblement des houphouëtistes pour la démocratie et la paix (RHDP, parti d'Ouattara) dans la matinée du 4 janvier 2011, entraînant de nombreuses arrestations arbitraires et des victimes. » 

« J'ai déjà écrit au secrétaire général des Nations unies pour demander que la Cour pénale internationale envoie en Côte d'Ivoire une mission d'investigation et [on] me dit que cela se fera dans les prochains jours », a ajouté M. Ouattara à Europe 1. 

Le bureau du procureur de la Cour pénale internationale (CPI) a réagi quelques heures plus tard en affirmant qu'il « enverra une mission en Côte d'Ivoire au moment opportun, à l'invitation ou avec l'autorisation des autorités ivoiriennes ». Le procureur de la CPI, Luis Moreno-Ocampo, a déjà dit qu'il engagerait des poursuites contre quiconque serait responsable de violences meurtrières dans le pays. 

Des rapports en provenance de Côte d'Ivoire font notamment état de deux charniers, mais l'ONUCI affirme que des miliciens pro-Gbagbo l'empêchent de s'y rendre. « Ceux qui bloquent nos enquêtes doivent enlever ces barrières », affirme le chef de la division des droits de l'homme de l'ONUCI, Simon Munzu. 

Alassane Ouattara accorde ces entrevues aux médias français depuis l'Hôtel du Golf, à Abidjan, où il demeure retranché avec sa garde rapprochée. L'établissement est protégé par les ex-rebelles des Forces nouvelles (FN) et par 800 Casques bleus, mais demeure soumis à un blocus des Forces de défense et de sécurité (FDS), fidèles à M. Gbagbo. 

*Gbagbo cherche à gagner du temps, affirme Ouattara*

Malgré les tentatives de médiation de l'Union africaine (UA) et de la Communauté économique des États de l'Afrique de l'Ouest (CEDEAO), l'impasse perdure en Côte d'Ivoire. Alassane Ouattara exige que Laurent Gbagbo quitte le pouvoir, mais ce dernier soutient qu'a il a été dûment élu. 

Sur les ondes de RFI, M. Ouattara s'est moqué de l'une des dernières demandes du président Gbagbo, soit celle de mettre sur pied un comité de validation des résultats électoraux. Ce stratagème « absurde », affirme M. Ouattara, n'a qu'un objectif: gagner du temps. 

« Ce comptage et recomptage a déjà eu lieu, affirme M. Ouattara. Je détiens les 21 000 procès-verbaux des bureaux de vote. Laurent Gbagbo les a reçus. Et c'est sur ces procès-verbaux que la Commission électorale indépendante a travaillé, que le Conseil constitutionnel a travaillé, ainsi que les représentants de la CEDEAO et des Nations unies. Les chiffres sont identiques. Je suis vainqueur à 54,1 %. » 

« Alors, à quoi servirait de recompter quelque chose qui a été compté par tant de sources? Laurent Gbagbo demande ce décompte, tout simplement pour gagner du temps et pour importer des armes, faire venir des mercenaires et des miliciens. Je tiendrai et on le fera partir [...] Laurent Gbagbo partira et je suis confiant qu'il partira dès ce mois de janvier », ajoute-t-il. 

Alassane Ouattara maintient qu'il reste déterminé à trouver une solution diplomatique à la crise. Il affirme être prêt à rencontrer Laurent Gbagbo, à condition que ce dernier le reconnaisse comme président légitime du pays « Mais pas avant, bien entendu! Il est en train d'usurper un pouvoir et je ne peux pas rencontrer un hors-la-loi », dit-il. 

Alassane Ouattara réitère que la CEDEAO doit envisager une intervention militaire. Une telle décision, a-t-il estimé mercredi, ne devrait pas entraîner de guerre civile. 

« L'option d'une intervention militaire c'est pour venir chercher Laurent Gbagbo! Ce n'est ni attaquer la Côte d'Ivoire ni les Ivoiriens. Et des opérations de ce genre ont déjà eu lieu en Afrique, comme en Amérique latine. Ce n'est pas très compliqué. Si les chefs d'état-major de la CEDEAO décident de le faire, ils ont les moyens de le faire et de le soustraire, tout simplement, de son palais. » 

Radio-Canada.ca avec Reuters 

http://actualites.ca.msn.com/grands-titres/rc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=27141636


----------



## Alea (7 Jan 2011)

La Presse Canadienne
Welland, Ont.
Publié le 07 janvier 2011 à 14h43 | Mis à jour à 15h18 


*Harper refuse de rapatrier l'ambassadrice en Côte d'Ivoire* 






Le premier ministre Stephen Harper a indiqué vendredi qu'il ne reconnaîtrait pas l'ordre d'expulsion émis par la Côte-d'Ivoire à l'endroit de l'ambassadrice canadienne en poste dans ce pays.

M. Harper a expliqué que le gouvernement canadien ne reconnaît pas le régime actuel en Côte-d'Ivoire, et ne reconnaît donc pas ses ordres d'expulsion des diplomates canadiens en poste à Abidjan.

Il a également expliqué que la sécurité de l'ambassadrice et du personnel diplomatique était une «priorité», et que son gouvernement ferait ce qu'il faut pour l'assurer.

Le gouvernement du président ivoirien contesté Laurent Gbagbo a annoncé jeudi qu'il expulsait les ambassadeurs canadien et britannique en poste à Abidjan.

Le Canada avait plus tôt demandé aux diplomates ivoiriens de quitter Ottawa afin de protester contre le refus de M. Gbagbo de céder le pouvoir après avoir perdu l'élection présidentielle du 28 novembre dernier contre Alassane Ouattara.

La Grande-Bretagne avait posé les mêmes gestes, ce qui a entraîné l'expulsion des diplomates britanniques par l'administration Gbagbo en fin de journée jeudi.

Le bras de fer politique en Côte-d'Ivoire a paralysé ce pays africain autrefois prospère, et a mené à des violences qui ont causé la mort d'au moins 173 personnes.

La Communauté économique des États d'Afrique de l'ouest a menacer de lancer des opérations militaires contre M. Gbagbo, mais n'est pas allée jusqu'à réellement engager des troupes.

Laurent Gbagbo, âgé de 65 ans, est arrivé au pouvoir en 2000 et a dirigé le pays lors d'une guerre civile, avant de dépasser la limite constitutionnelle de son mandat, qui aurait dû se terminer en 2005.

http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201101/07/01-4358099-harper-refuse-de-rapatrier-lambassadrice-en-cote-divoire.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B4_manchettes_231_accueil_POS2


----------



## Alea (7 Jan 2011)

Sophie Mongalvy
Agence France-Presse
Abidjan
Publié le 07 janvier 2011 à 08h53 | Mis à jour à 08h53 


*Le bras de fer se durcit entre Gbagbo et la communauté internationale* 







Le bras de fer se durcit entre Laurent Gbagbo et la communauté internationale après le renvoi des ambassadeurs du Canada et de Grande-Bretagne par son régime, une décision rejetée par ces deux pays, qui reconnaissent Alassane Ouattara comme seul président de Côte d'Ivoire.

Après l'annonce jeudi soir du renvoi des deux diplomates, Ottawa et Londres ont refusé ces expulsions, décidées par le gouvernement Gbagbo comme mesure de «réciprocité».

Grande-Bretagne et Canada avaient retiré fin décembre les accréditations des ambassadeurs ivoiriens nommés par la président sortant et indiqué qu'ils reconnaîtraient les représentants désignés par son rival.

La mesure de renvoi semblait sans effet immédiat. À la chancellerie canadienne, on a indiqué vendredi que l'ambassadeur, Mme Marie-Isabelle Massip, resterait en Côte d'Ivoire et que les affaires suivaient leur cours.

L'ambassadeur britannique Nicholas James Westcott, qui réside à Accra, se trouvait au Ghana vendredi, selon une source diplomatique.

Laurent Gbagbo a réclamé aussi ces dernières semaines le départ de la mission de l'ONU en Côte d'Ivoire (ONUCI, 9500 soldats), qu'il accuse d'être alliée militairement à M. Ouattara. Mais les Nations unies, qui ne le reconnaissent pas non plus, ont rejeté cette requête et souhaitent même déployer 1000 à 2000 Casques bleus supplémentaires.

Un diplomate européen interrogé par l'AFP a estimé que la Chine, «intéressée» par l'Afrique, pourrait répondre favorablement à cette demande de renforts.

La communauté internationale reconnaît M. Ouattara comme le vainqueur de la présidentielle du 28 novembre dont les résultats contestés ont plongé le pays dans une grave crise, marquée par des violences ayant fait 210 morts depuis mi-décembre selon l'ONU.

M. Gbagbo, qui reste au palais présidentiel et contrôle armée et administration, est de plus en plus isolé sur la scène internationale. Il s'estime victime d'un «complot» de la France et des États-Unis, mené par leurs ambassadeurs à Abidjan, qui paraissaient eux aussi en ligne de mire.

L'ex-puissance coloniale française a récemment annoncé avoir engagé la procédure d'agrément suite à la nomination par M. Ouattara d'un nouveau représentant à Paris. Les États-Unis, qui ont imposé des gels d'avoirs à M. Gbagbo, son épouse Simone et trois proches, se sont dits prêts à reconnaître un ambassadeur choisi par son adversaire.

Après une nouvelle médiation africaine infructueuse mardi, le président sortant reste sous la menace d'une opération militaire de la Communauté économique des États d'Afrique de l'Ouest (CÉDÉAO).

«La force légitime n'est pas exclue, mais nous allons tout faire pour convaincre le président Gbagbo de se démettre», a toutefois déclaré le ministre des Affaires étrangères nigérian Odein Ajumogobia, après un entretien jeudi à Lagos avec son homologue sud-africain Maite Nkoana-Mashabane.

Pour lui, la question d'un possible usage de la force est «globale et pas seulement de la responsabilité du Nigeria, de la CÉDÉAO et de l'Afrique, car des vies sont en jeu».

Alassane Ouattara, qui dit préférer aussi une solution pacifique, estime cependant qu'une «opération spéciale non violente» pourrait déloger Laurent Gbagbo si nécessaire.

Pour convaincre son rival de céder la place, il lui a proposé une «amnistie», dans un entretien au quotidien français Le Figaro vendredi.

«Mais il faut qu'il accepte rapidement, parce que c'est quelqu'un qui a du sang sur les mains», a-t-il accusé depuis son quartier général du Golf hôtel d'Abidjan, soumis à un blocus des forces fidèles au régime. Le gouvernement Gbagbo a écarté toute offre d'amnistie.

Accusés de malversations massives et incarcérés depuis mi-2008, les ex-dirigeants de la filière cacao du pays - premier producteur mondial - ont obtenu vendredi la liberté provisoire. Ces anciens «barons», parmi lesquels des proches de M. Gbagbo, avaient été jetés en prison à la suite d'une enquête demandée par le président sortant.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201101/07/01-4357953-le-bras-de-fer-se-durcit-entre-gbagbo-et-la-communaute-internationale.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS4


----------



## Alea (11 Jan 2011)

Par Radio-Canada, www.radio-canada.ca, Mis à jour le: 11 janvier 2011 03:58


*Gbagbo et Ouattara prêtent serment*







La Côte d'Ivoire est plongée dans une véritable crise politique et institutionnelle. Les deux prétendants à la présidence du pays, Laurent Gbagbo et Alassan Ouattara, ont prêté serment chacun de leur côté samedi. 

D'abord à Abidjan, Laurent Gbagbo a été officiellement investi président de la Côte d'Ivoire, prêtant serment au palais présidentiel. 

L'investiture s'est déroulée après une nuit de violences entre partisans de M. Gbagbo et de son adversaire Alassane Ouattara qui a fait deux morts, selon un bilan provisoire. 

Quelques heures plus tard, le premier ministre ivoirien Guillaume Soro a remis sa démission à Alassane Ouattara, qui l'a reconduit dans ses fonctions après avoir prêté serment en qualité de président. La Côte d'Ivoire se retrouve ainsi face à une impasse politique. 

Laurent Gbagbo fait fi de la communauté internationale qui avait salué la victoire de son rival, se basant sur les résultats de la commission électorale indépendante publiés jeudi, où M. Ouattara l'emportait avec 54 % des suffrages, contre 46 % pour M. Gbagbo. 

Vendredi, cependant, le Conseil constitutionnel ivoirien, la plus haute instance juridique, annonçait que le total révisé des bulletins donnait 51 % des voix à M. Gbagbo contre 49 % pour M. Ouattara. 

Le chef du Conseil constitutionnel, Paul Yao N'dre, a précisé que son équipe rejetait les bulletins de 7 des 19 régions du pays parce que des électeurs partisans de Gbagbo y avaient été intimidés. Les 500 000 votes annulés proviennent de bastions connus d'Alassane Ouattara. 

L'accord de paix signé en 2007 après cinq ans de guerre en Côte d'Ivoire prévoit que les Nations unies doivent aussi certifier les résultats. 

*De nombreux appuis pour Ouattara*

L'Union africaine a prévenu par communiqué Laurent Gbagbo que s'il ne cédait pas sa place à M. Ouattara, qu'elle considère comme le véritable gagnant, les conséquences pourraient être désastreuses.  

Tout refus de se rétracter « risque de plonger [la Côte d'Ivoire] dans une crise aux conséquences incalculables pour le pays, de même que pour la région et pour le continent », selon le communiqué. 

Le secrétaire général de l'ONU Ban Ki-moon a pour sa part exprimé sa « profonde inquiétude » à propos de l'impasse en Côte d'Ivoire « en dépit du résultat transparent et crédible » de l'élection présidentielle, certifiée par le représentant des Nations Unies. 

Le directeur général du Fonds monétaire international (FMI), Dominique Strauss-Kahn, a prévenu que son institution ne travaillerait pas avec un gouvernement de la Côte d'Ivoire non reconnu par les Nations Unies. 

Le premier ministre du Canada, Stephen Harper, a de son côté félicité Alassane Ouattara pour sa victoire et a appelé toutes les parties à respecter « la volonté démocratique du peuple ivoirien ». 

Londres a également appelé à respecter les résultats annoncés par la Commission électorale indépendante. 

L'annonce du retour au pouvoir de M. Gbagbo a joué en boucle vendredi à la télévision nationale et sur les radios. 

La télévision nationale n'a pas mentionné vendredi que les États-Unis et la France reconnaissaient la présidence de M. Ouattara, et non celle de M. Gbagbo, président depuis 2000. Elle n'a pas diffusé non plus la conférence de presse de la mission onusienne en Côte d'Ivoire, qui proclamait M. Ouattara vainqueur. 

Laurent Gbagbo a dénoncé des ingérences étrangères et a affirmé que la souveraineté de la Côte d'Ivoire n'était pas négociable. 

Craignant une explosion de violences, le département d'État américain a appelé samedi ses ressortissants à éviter tout voyage en Côte d'Ivoire. 

L'ancien président sud-africain, Thabo Mbeki, est attendu dimanche matin en Côte d'Ivoire, selon l'ambassadrice d'Afrique du Sud en Côte d'Ivoire, citée par l'agence Reuters. Il aura à jouer un rôle de médiateur pour désamorcer la crise. 

Radio-Canada.ca avec Associated Press 


http://actualites.ca.msn.com/international/rc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=26623235


----------



## Alea (11 Jan 2011)

Par Radio-Canada, www.radio-canada.ca, Mis à jour le: 11 janvier 2011 04:50



*Affrontements meurtriers à Abidjan*








En Côte d'Ivoire, au moins cinq personnes ont été tuées mardi dans des affrontements à Abidjan entre les forces de Laurent Gbagbo et les partisans d'Alassane Ouattara. 

Suite à ces accrochages, les partisans de Laurent Gbagbo ont annulé un rassemblement qu'ils devaient tenir ce mardi à Abobo au nord de la capitale. Le quartier est considéré comme le fief d'Alassane Ouattara, reconnu président par la communauté internationale. 

La situation très instable inquiète les populations civiles qui tentent de fuir le pays. 

Quelque 25 000 Ivoiriens ont trouvé refuge au Liberia voisin, estime le Haut-Commissariat de l'ONU pour les réfugiés (HCR), et leurs rangs grossissent au rythme de 600 réfugiés par jour. 

Le porte-parole du HCR, Adrian Edwards, qui a dévoilé ces chiffres mardi en conférence de presse, indique que l'organisme met actuellement en place un camp doté d'une capacité d'accueil de 18 000 personnes à Bahn, dans l'est du Liberia. 

Ce camp, précise M. Edwards, permettra de relâcher la pression sur les populations locales qui ont accueilli nombre de ces réfugiés, des femmes et des enfants pour la plupart. 

*L'impasse politique persiste*

Sur le terrain, l'impasse politique demeure. Le président reconnu par les Nations unies, Alassane Ouattara, demeure retranché à l'Hôtel du Golf avec sa garde rapprochée. 

Les forces fidèles au président sortant, Laurent Gbagbo, continuent d'imposer un blocus à l'établissement, où sont aussi retranchés des miliciens des Forces nouvelles, les ex-rebelles qui contrôlent le nord du pays. 

Lundi, l'ambassadeur de M. Ouattara aux Nations unies, Youssoufou Bamba, a affirmé que ce dernier proposait de former un gouvernement d'union nationale avec des partisans de M. Gbagbo si ce dernier renonçait à la présidence. 

L'offre a été officiellement rejetée mardi par Pascal Affi N'Guessan, le président du parti de M. Gbagbo, le Front populaire ivoirien (FPI). 

« C'est de la diversion », a déclaré M. N'Guessan à l'AFP. « Ce qui est non négociable, c'est la victoire de Laurent Gbagbo, officiellement élu et proclamé, qui gouverne le pays. » 

Les efforts de l'Union africaine (UA) en vue de trouver une sortie de crise se poursuivent. Le médiateur de l'UA, le premier ministre kényan, Raila Odinga, a fait savoir qu'il se rendrait en Côte d'Ivoire jeudi ou vendredi. 

Une première visite de M. Odinga, au début du mois de janvier, n'a pas permis de trouver une solution. 

Par ailleurs, le Conseil de sécurité des Nations unies somme la Radio-Télévision ivoirienne (RTI), contrôlée par le président sortant, Laurent Gbagbo, de cesser toute incitation à la haine et à la violence. 

« Les membres du Conseil de sécurité réclament l'arrêt immédiat de l'utilisation des médias, en particulier de la RTI, pour répandre de fausses informations afin d'inciter à la haine et à la violence, y compris à l'encontre des Nations unies », a déclaré le Conseil de sécurité dans un communiqué.  

Le Conseil de sécurité dit s'inquiéter de la poursuite de la violence et des violations des droits de l'homme dans le pays. L'ONU estime que 210 personnes ont été tuées depuis le second tour de la présidentielle, le 28 novembre. 

Le scrutin constituait l'aboutissement d'un processus de réconciliation entre le nord et le sud du pays, qui compte 20 millions d'habitants. 


http://actualites.ca.msn.com/international/rc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=27199746


----------



## Alea (13 Jan 2011)

Mehdi Lebouachera
Associated Press
Abidjan
Publié le 13 janvier 2011 à 10h17 | Mis à jour à 17h10 


*Des véhicules de l'ONU brûlés par des partisans de Gbagbo*








La situation restait très tendue jeudi en Côte d'Ivoire, l'ONU accusant des partisans de Laurent Gbagbo d'avoir incendié deux de ses véhicules et d'en avoir endommagé trois autres à Abidjan, où des quartiers sont sous couvre-feu nocturne après des violences meurtrières en début de semaine.

Jeudi, «les forces civiles et militaires du camp du président Gbagbo ont commencé à attaquer des véhicules de l'ONUCI à Abidjan. Ainsi, deux véhicules de l'ONUCI ont été brûlés et trois autres ont été endommagés, dont une ambulance», a affirmé l'ONUCI dans un communiqué.

Le ministère de l'Intérieur du gouvernement Gbagbo a récusé ce bilan. «Nous avons dénombré un seul véhicule incendié par des habitants», a déclaré à l'AFP le porte-parole du ministère, Abdoulaye Traoré.

Le secrétaire général de l'ONU Ban Ki-moon a condamné de son côté «un total de six incidents» jeudi, soulignant qu'il s'agissait de «crimes selon la loi internationale».

Les États-Unis se sont dits «de plus en plus préoccupés par l'incitation à la violence du régime Gbagbo contre» les soldats de l'ONU.

Dans la nuit de mardi à mercredi, trois Casques bleus avaient été «légèrement blessés» dans une «embuscade» tendue par les forces pro-Gbagbo au quartier d'Abobo, dans le nord d'Abidjan, avait accusé l'ONUCI.

Paris a condamné cet acte ainsi que «les appels à la haine contre l'ONUCI relayés par certains médias ivoiriens, en particulier la «radio-télévision» RTI.

Le président sortant Laurent Gbagbo, appelé par l'ONU à céder le pouvoir à son rival Alassane Ouattara qu'elle reconnaît comme vainqueur de l'élection de novembre, a exigé le départ de l'ONUCI.

Selon des habitants, la nuit avait été calme dans les quartiers d'Abobo, fief de M. Ouattara, et Anyama, dans le nord d'Abidjan, où un couvre-feu nocturne a été instauré par M. Gbagbo de mercredi jusqu'à samedi matin après des affrontements sanglants en début de semaine.

Des vendeuses de poissons et de légumes avaient réinstallé leurs étals là où la veille étaient postées des forces de l'ordre en armes.

La nuit «s'est relativement bien passée. On a dormi, on n'a pas entendu de crépitement de balles comme dans la nuit de mardi à mercredi», a déclaré sous couvert d'anonymat un réparateur de téléphone mobile.

«On n'est pas tellement serein, on est dans une période très sensible», a toutefois confié ce jeune homme.

Les heurts entre des éléments armés non-identifiés et des membres des Forces de défense et de sécurité (FDS), fidèles au chef d'État sortant, ont fait au moins 11 morts, dont huit membres des forces de l'ordre.

Le chef d'état-major des FDS a accusé le camp Ouattara d'être à l'origine des violences «assimilées à des actes de guerre» et averti que ses forces étaient prêtes à riposter.

«Nous réfutons ces accusations. Ce sont bien les forces de l'ordre qui ont encore une fois cherché à provoquer la population paisible», a répliqué le porte-parole du gouvernement Ouattara, Patrick Achi.

À Genève, le Haut commissariat des Nations unies aux droits de l'homme a quant à lui fait état de nouvelles allégations concernant l'existence d'un charnier dans le pays, après deux autres cas rapportés fin décembre, mais aucune de ces informations n'a pu être vérifiée par l'ONU sur place.

Le regain de tension démontre la persistance de la crise dans laquelle la Côte d'Ivoire est plongée depuis l'élection, une crise marquée selon l'ONU depuis mi-décembre par 247 morts, dont des victimes de violences interethniques sans lien direct avec l'affrontement politique.

Pour tenter de trouver une issue pacifique à la crise, le premier ministre kényan Raila Odinga, envoyé par l'Union africaine (UA), est attendu ce week-end à Abidjan pour une nouvelle médiation africaine,

M. Gbagbo est sous la menace d'une opération militaire, en préparation au niveau de la Communauté économique des États d'Afrique de l'Ouest (CÉDÉAO), s'il ne cède pas le pouvoir à M. Ouattara. La CÉDÉAO a envoyé une délégation dans les pays membres permanents du Conseil de sécurité de l'ONU.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201101/13/01-4359761-des-vehicules-de-lonu-brules-par-des-partisans-de-gbagbo.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (14 Jan 2011)

Emmanuel Peuchot
Agence France-Presse
Abidjan
Publié le 14 janvier 2011 à 10h06 | Mis à jour à 16h13 


*Ouattara appelle à déloger Gbagbo du pouvoir par la force* 






Alassane Ouattara, reconnu président ivoirien par la communauté internationale, a appelé vendredi au recours à la force pour faire partir Laurent Gbagbo du pouvoir, à 48 heures de la venue à Abidjan d'une nouvelle médiation africaine pour tenter de dénouer la crise.

L'Union européenne a de son côté accru la pression sur M. Gbagbo et 84 de ses proches en décidant de geler leurs avoirs en Europe, notamment dans le secteur du cacao et du pétrole.

«Je crois vraiment qu'il faut utiliser la force pour faire partir M. Gbagbo. Je pense qu'il est temps», a déclaré M. Ouattara lors d'une visio-conférence avec un centre de réflexion de Washington, depuis son QG du Golf hôtel d'Abidjan soumis à un blocus des forces de sécurité loyales à son rival.

«Je ne veux pas d'effusion de sang», a-t-il cependant assuré, accusant le camp Gbagbo d'être en train d'importer des munitions ainsi qu'environ 3 000 mercenaires.

Il s'est toutefois dit prêt à former un gouvernement avec des personnalités issues du camp adverse.

L'appel à la force lancé par M. Ouattara est «complètement ridicule», a répliqué le porte-parole du gouvernement de M. Gbagbo. «La force n'a jamais rien réglé en Côte d'Ivoire», a déclaré à l'AFP Ahoua Don Mello.

Après un mois et demi de crise née de la présidentielle du 28 novembre, M. Ouattara semble tirer un trait sur une solution diplomatique: «la stratégie de M. Gbagbo est de gagner du temps», a-t-il lancé.

Le Premier ministre kényan Raila Odinga, envoyé par l'Union africaine comme médiateur, est pourtant attendu dimanche à Abidjan.

Il avait effectué une première visite infructueuse début janvier avec trois chefs d'État mandatés par la Communauté économique des Etats d'Afrique de l'Ouest (Cédéao).

M. Gbagbo est sous la menace d'une opération militaire, en préparation au niveau de la Cédéao, s'il ne cède pas le pouvoir à M. Ouattara.

Guillaume Soro, premier ministre de ce dernier, a averti que sans intervention militaire «bien ciblée» de l'Afrique de l'Ouest «ce sera la guerre», dans une interview à l'hebdomadaire Jeune Afrique.

M. Odinga a prévenu que pour lui la force devait être considéré comme un dernier recours.

Les sanctions décidées vendredi par l'Union européenne ciblent notamment les secteurs pétrolier, portuaire, bancaire, ainsi que les filières du cacao, du café et du caoutchouc naturel.

M. Don Mello a affirmé qu'il n'y avait «aucun avoir à geler». «Ce sont des pressions psychologiques et politiques, ça ne peut pas effrayer. M. Gbagbo n'a jamais ouvert un compte en Europe, il ne va jamais là-bas», a-t-il tranché.

Vendredi, la calme a régné à Abidjan au lendemain d'attaques visant la force de l'ONU.

«Cela été vraiment très calme cette nuit», comme la précédente, a déclaré sous couvert d'anonymat un chauffeur de taxi, habitant du quartier d'Abobo, sous couvre-feu depuis mercredi et jusqu'à samedi matin, comme le proche quartier d'Anyama (nord d'Abidjan).

Abobo, fief de M. Ouattara, a été le théâtre d'affrontements violents en début de semaine entre des hommes armés non identifiés et les Forces de défense et de sécurité (FDS), loyales au chef d'Etat sortant. Au moins 11 personnes ont été tuées, dont sept membres des forces de l'ordre, certains attaqués au lance-roquettes RPG7.

M. Don Mello a dénoncé les «accusations gratuites» de la force de l'ONU en Côte d'Ivoire (Onuci), qui a accusé «les forces civiles et militaires» du camp Gbagbo d'avoir incendié ou endommagé cinq de ses véhicules jeudi à Abidjan.

«Est-ce que les visages (des auteurs des faits) sont estampillés 'Gbagbo' ? Il n'y a vraiment aucune preuve», a jugé le porte-parole.

Après ces incidents, le chef de l'ONU Ban Ki-moon a assuré que «les Nations unies ne seront pas dissuadées de remplir leur mission en Côte d'Ivoire». «Nous envoyons un signal fort de soutien pour la démocratie à travers l'Afrique».

Selon le dernier bilan de l'ONU, la crise post-électorale a été marquée par 247 morts depuis la mi-décembre, dont des victimes de violences interethniques.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201101/14/01-4360152-ouattara-appelle-a-deloger-gbagbo-du-pouvoir-par-la-force.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (15 Jan 2011)

Agence France-Presse
Abidjan
Publié le 15 janvier 2011 à 16h57 | Mis à jour à 16h57 


*Le gouvernement Gbagbo redemande le départ de l'Onuci* 

Le gouvernement ivoirien de Laurent Gbagbo a de nouveau réclamé samedi le départ de la force de l'ONU dans le pays, l'Onuci, que les Nations unies souhaitent renforcer alors que la tension monte avec le camp du président sortant.

«Le gouvernement voudrait rappeler qu'il a demandé le retrait de l'Onuci en raison de sa partialité notoire dans la gestion de la crise postélectorale et de la non application des mesures relatives au désarmement des rebelles», selon un communiqué lu par le porte-parole Ahoua Don Mello sur la télévision publique RTI.

«Toute action visant à perpétuer cette présence n'a plus d'objet véritable pour la Côte d'Ivoire», a-t-il averti.

L'ONU recherche actuellement 1000 à 2000 Casques bleus supplémentaires en Côte d'Ivoire. L'Onuci compte déjà quelque 9500 éléments.

«La Côte d'Ivoire demeure ouverte à une franche collaboration avec les Nations unies qui servirait» la «paix», a cependant assuré M. Don Mello.

Le gouvernement Gbagbo, a-t-il répété, «entend trouver une solution pacifique et négociée à la crise» née de la présidentielle du 28 novembre, à l'issue de laquelle M. Gbagbo s'oppose à l'autre président proclamé Alassane Ouattara, reconnu par la communauté internationale.

L'Onuci avait accusé jeudi «les forces civiles et militaires du camp du président Gbagbo» d'avoir incendié ou endommagé cinq de ses véhicules à Abidjan, dernier en date d'une série d'incidents. Le gouvernement Gbagbo avait rejeté ces accusations.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201101/15/01-4360533-le-gouvernement-gbagbo-redemande-le-depart-de-lonuci.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (17 Jan 2011)

Emmanuel Peuchot
Agence France-Presse
Abidjan
Publié le 17 janvier 2011 à 08h42 | Mis à jour à 12h27 


*«Nouvelle offre de paix» pour Laurent Gbagbo* 







Le médiateur de l'Union africaine (UA) pour la crise ivoirienne, le premier ministre kényan Raila Odinga, est arrivé lundi à Abidjan, porteur d'une «nouvelle offre de paix» à Laurent Gbagbo, chef d'État sortant, pour tenter de le convaincre de céder le pouvoir à Alassane Ouattara.

M. Odinga a été accueilli en début d'après-midi à l'aéroport avec sa délégation par le premier ministre du gouvernement Gbagbo, Gilbert Aké N'Gbo, et son ministre des Affaires étrangères, Alcide Djédjé, a constaté un photographe de l'AFP.

«Ma mission est un nouveau test pour voir si nous pouvons résoudre pacifiquement la crise. Nous verrons la réaction (de Laurent Gbagbo) à la nouvelle offre de paix que nous lui ferons. Nous avons l'espoir de résoudre la crise», avait-il déclaré à l'AFP lundi peu avant de quitter le Nigéria où il était arrivé la veille.

M. Odinga, qui s'est refusé à détailler ces propositions, a eu un entretien dimanche à Abuja avec le chef d'État nigérian Goodluck Jonathan, président en exercice de la Communauté économique des États d'Afrique de l'Ouest (CÉDÉAO, 15 pays).

Aucun détail n'a été communiqué sur la teneur de leur entretien.

Dans la suite d'une visite infructueuse début janvier, la mission de M. Odinga paraît en l'état quasi impossible pour trouver une solution pacifique à la grave crise née de la présidentielle du 28 novembre.

Selon le dernier bilan de l'ONU, les violences postélectorales ont fait 247 morts depuis la mi-décembre.

Alassane Ouattara, reconnu président ivoirien par la communauté internationale, se considère comme seul légitime, tout comme le chef d'État sortant.

Certifiée par l'ONU, l'élection de M. Ouattara a été proclamée par la Commission électorale. M. Gbagbo a été déclaré vainqueur par le Conseil constitutionnel.

M. Ouattara a semblé faire son deuil de la diplomatie en appelant récemment à déloger M. Gbagbo du palais présidentiel par la force.

La durée du séjour ivoirien de M. Odinga n'a pas été précisée, mais il ne «partira pas aujourd'hui» d'Abidjan, selon une source diplomatique africaine. Selon son porte-parole, elle dépendra des entretiens sur place.

Selon la source diplomatique africaine, M. Odinga devrait rencontrer M. Gbagbo au palais présidentiel lundi vers 17h00, heure locale (12h00, heure de Montréal), puis vers 19h00 (14h00, heure de Montréal) M. Ouattara, toujours retranché au Golf hôtel d'Abidjan soumis à un blocus des forces armées loyales à son adversaire.

Après Abidjan, le médiateur de l'UA a annoncé qu'il pourrait se rendre pour consultations dans d'autres pays africains tels le Ghana, l'Angola -l'un des rares pays à soutenir M. Gbagbo- et le Burkina Faso. Il a déjà rencontré plusieurs présidents (Bénin, Cap Vert, Sierra Leone).

Le Ghana, membre de la CÉDÉAO, a exclu d'envoyer des troupes en Côte d'Ivoire, alors que le chef d'État sortant est menacé d'une opération militaire de la CÉDÉAO, actuellement en préparation, s'il continue de refuser de céder le pouvoir.

Raila Odinga a toujours considéré l'option militaire comme une solution de «dernier recours», même si les chefs d'état-major de la CÉDÉAO doivent se réunir cette semaine à Bamako à ce sujet.

La nouvelle médiation intervient alors que les pro-Ouattara ont appelé à une opération «pays mort» à compter de mardi et jusqu'au départ du pouvoir de M. Gbagbo.

Ils avaient lancé un appel identique fin décembre, qui avait été peu suivi, tout comme un autre «à la désobéissance» au gouvernement Gbagbo lancé le 21 décembre.

«Cela ressemble un peu à l'appel à la désobéissance qui n'a rien donné du tout. Je ne crois pas du tout à de tels mots d'ordre», a déclaré lundi à l'AFP le porte-parole du gouvernement Gbagbo, Ahoua Don Mello.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201101/17/01-4360749-nouvelle-offre-de-paix-pour-laurent-gbagbo.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS3


----------



## Alea (23 Jan 2011)

Agence France-Presse
Abidjan
Publié le 23 janvier 2011 à 16h49 | Mis à jour à 16h49 


*Côte d'Ivoire: Blé Goudé accuse la France d'être derrière la Cédéao* 







Charles Blé Goudé, leader des «jeunes patriotes», fervents partisans de Laurent Gbagbo, a accusé dimanche la France d'être derrière la Communauté économique des États d'Afrique de l'Ouest qui menace le chef d'État sortant ivoirien d'une action militaire.

«La France a finalement décidé de faire porter le masque à la Cédéao pour nous attaquer. Nous ne noulons pas de guerre dans ce pays», a déclaré Charles Blé Goudé dans un stade d'Abidjan devant plusieurs milliers de jeunes lors d'un rassemblement de soutien aux travailleurs et aux Forces de défense et de sécurité (FDS), restées loyales au chef d'État sortant ivoirien.

La Cédéao a menacé de renverser militairement M. Gbagbo qui refuse de céder le pouvoir, comme le réclame la quasi-totalité de la communauté internationale.

M. Gabgbo a été proclamé vainqueur de la présidentielle du 28 novembre par le Conseil constitutionnel qui a invalidé les résultats de la Commission électorale proclamant son rival Alassane Ouattara élu.

À l'adresse des chefs d'États de l'Union économique et monétaire ouest-africaine (Uémoa), M. Blé Goudé à dit: «Vous qui êtes réunis à Bamako, si c'est pour placer un ami (M. Ouattara, ndlr) à la tête de la Côte d'Ivoire, vous trouverez une jeunesse debout».

La crise ivoirienne a fait l'objet samedi à Bamako d'une réunion des chefs d'États de l'Uémoa, qui a donné fin décembre à M. Ouattara tous les pouvoirs de gérer les affaires liées à cette institution et à la Banque Centrale des États de l'Afrique de l'Ouest (BCEAO), dont le gouverneur ivoirien, proche de M. Gbagbo, a démissioné samedi.

«Ils se sont réunis (...) pour nous étouffer économiquement et nous allons leur démontrer le contraire (...) Nous allons refuser de tendre la main», a lancé M. Blé Goudé, en affirmant: «Il est grand temps que la Côte d'Ivoire batte sa propore monnaie».

«Les résultats des élections sont un prétexte de recolonisation de la France en Côte d'Ivoire», a-t-il estimé, accusant aussi le président burkinabè Blaise Compaoré qui «se disait médiateur (au début de la crise ivoirienne) mais en fait, la réussite de sa médiation voulait dire le départ de M. Gbagbo».


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201101/23/01-4362929-cote-divoire-ble-goude-accuse-la-france-detre-derriere-la-cedeao.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (23 Jan 2011)

ON NAGE EN PLEIN DÉLIRE!!!!!

Alea





Agence France-Presse
Abidjan
Publié le 23 janvier 2011 à 18h28 | Mis à jour à 18h28 


*La télévision publique ivoirienne donne l'immatriculation présumée de véhicules ONU* 






La télévision publique ivoirienne a diffusé dimanche soir l'immatriculation présumée de 41 véhicules civils de l'ONU en Côte d'Ivoire (Onuci) pour être «fouillés» par les forces de l'ordre, a déclaré un porte-parole de l'armée, loyale au président sortant Laurent Gbagbo.

Le gouvernement Gbagbo avait annoncé vendredi que l'armée allait désormais contrôler et fouiller les véhicules siglés «UN» de l'Onuci, accusés d'être une «force d'occupation», «complice» des ex-rebelles des forces nouvelles  (FN), qui soutiennent Alassane Ouattara, le rival de M. Gbagbo pour la présidence ivoirienne.

Les véhicules pouvaient servir de «caches d'armes», selon le gouvernement, ce que l'Onuci avait démenti.

«Cette force étrangère (NDLR, l'Onuci) a changé de stratégie pour circuler librement et échapper ainsi à ces contrôles» en utilisant «des véhicules portant des immatriculations civiles» sans sigle «UN», a affirmé à la télévision le colonel Hilaire Gohourou Barbi, porte-parole des forces de défense et de sécurité (FDS).

«Aussitôt informés de cet autre acte de perfidie de l'Onuci, le chef d'état-major des armées a de nouveau instruit la police et la gendarmerie nationales aux fins d'immobiliser ces véhicules une fois identifiés (...) et de procéder minutieusement à la fouille de leurs contenus et de demander l'usage fait des dits véhicules», au nombre de 41, a ajouté le porte-parole.

Après sa déclaration, la télévision publique a diffusé dans la soirée sur un bandeau déroulant les 41 immatriculations de véhicules présumés de l'Onuci, dont le porte-parole n'était pas joignable dimanche soir.

Les rapports entre l'Onuci et le camp Gbagbo se sont durcis ces dernières semaines, la force onusienne -qui a certifié la victoire de M. Ouattara à la présidentielle du 28 novembre- ayant plusieurs fois dénoncé des actes d'agression contre ses patrouilles par les partisans et les forces du président sortant.

Après l'annonce des fouilles, l'ONU à New York avait estimé que cette mesure était «une violation grave» de l'accord en vertu duquel les forces de maintien de la paix ont été envoyées en Côte d'Ivoire.

Les violences postélectorales dans le pays ont fait 260 morts depuis la mi-décembre selon l'ONU.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/dossiers/impasse-en-cote-divoire/201101/23/01-4362936-la-television-publique-ivoirienne-donne-limmatriculation-presumee-de-vehicules-onu.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (24 Jan 2011)

Agence France-Presse
Publié le 24 janvier 2011 à 08h06 | Mis à jour à 08h06 


*Côte d'Ivoire: Ouattara ordonne l'arrêt des exportations de cacao et café* 






Le gouvernement d'Alassane Ouattara, l'un des deux présidents proclamés de Côte d'Ivoire, 1er producteur et exportateur mondial de cacao, «informe les opérateurs économiques de l'arrêt immédiat de toute exportation de café et de cacao», à compter de ce lundi jusqu'au 23 février, indique-t-il dans un communiqué.

Les cours du cacao se s'ont envolé sur les marchés de Londres et New York après cette annonce : après avoir déjà enregistré une hausse de près de 14% sur la semaine dernière, les cours de la fève brune ont accéléré lundi leur progression, bondissant de plus de 6% dans les premiers échanges par rapport à leur clôture de vendredi.

Le prix de la tonne de cacao pour livraison en mars est grimpé lundi jusqu'à 2.307 livres sur le marché Liffe de Londres, à son plus haut niveau depuis début août. Il a par ailleurs atteint à New-York 3 393$US, son plus fort niveau depuis janvier 2010.

«Le marché du cacao pâtit des effets de l'embargo décrété par le nouveau président Ouattara sur les exportations de Côte d'Ivoire», premier producteur mondial, soulignaient les analystes de Commerzbank.

Dans un communiqué, le gouvernement d'Alassane Ouattara indique que «les contrevenants à cette mesure seront considérés comme finançant les activités de l'administration illégitime de Monsieur Laurent Gbagbo et s'exposent à des sanctions internationales, sans préjudice des poursuites pénales des juridictions nationales», note le communiqué signé du premier ministre de M. Ouattara, Guillaume Soro.

«Sont exclues uniquement de cette mesure les quantités dont les droits ont déjà été perçus avant le 24 janvier 2010», et «la commercialisation intérieure du café et du cacao est autorisée», est-il ajouté. «informé les opérateurs économiques de l'arrêt immédiat de toute exportation de café et de cacao», à compter de ce lundi jusqu'au 23 février.

«Tout le monde sait que cela n'aura aucun effet sur le terrain», avait réagi un porte-parole du gouvernement rival de Laurent Gbagbo.

Selon un diplomate européen, des navires marchands enregistrés dans l'Union européenne ont par ailleurs été empêchés de se rendre dans les principaux ports d'exportation du cacao du pays à la suite de l'entrée en vigueur des sanctions internationales, décidées après le refus de Laurent Gbagbo de reconnaître les résultats de l'élection présidentielle.

La Côte d'Ivoire est 12e producteur mondial de café et 3e en Afrique, derrière l'Ethiopie et l'Ouganda.

Le café et le cacao représentent 40% des recettes d'exportations de la Côte d'Ivoire et environ 20% de son PIB (sources officielles).

Le port de San Pedro (sud-ouest), est le premier port d'exportation de cacao au monde.

La Côte d'Ivoire est plongée dans une grave crise politique depuis la présidentielle du 28 novembre, M. Ouattara et le chef d'État sortant Laurent Gbagbo s'estimant chacun président légitime. M. Ouattara a été reconnu président par la quasi-totalité de la communauté internationale, qui presse M. Gbagbo de quitter le pouvoir, ce qu'il refuse.

Après l'échec de plusieurs médiations africaines qui se sont succédé à Abidjan, couper les vivres au régime Gbagbo est considéré par la communauté internationale comme une stratégie essentielle pour le pousser à céder pacifiquement le pouvoir à M. Ouattara et éviter le recours à une intervention militaire ouest-africaine pour le déloger, une option envisagée.

Depuis la présidentielle, M. Gbagbo et Ouattara ont nommé chacun leur propre gouvernement. Le chef d'État sortant est toujours installé au palais présidentiel, tandis que son rival est retranché au Golf hôtel d'Abidjan, soumis à un blocus des forces restées loyales à M. Gbagbo.

Des violences postélectorales ont fait 260 morts dans le pays depuis la mi-décembre, selon l'ONU.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201101/24/01-4363028-cote-divoire-ouattara-ordonne-larret-des-exportations-de-cacao-et-cafe.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS2


----------



## Alea (29 Jan 2011)

Agence France-Presse
Addis Abeba
Publié le 29 janvier 2011 à 22h06 | Mis à jour à 22h06 


*Sommet de l'UA dimanche et lundi dominé par la crise ivoirienne* 

Les dirigeants africains se réunissent en sommet dimanche et lundi à Addis Abeba pour relancer leurs efforts en vue d'une solution à la crise ivoirienne, et célébrer l'avènement attendu d'un nouvel État sur le continent, le Sud-Soudan.

L'Union africaine (UA) paraît en revanche devoir se cantonner à un rôle de spectateur des manifestations populaires qui ont fait fuir le président tunisien Zine El Abidine Ben Ali, et qui menacent le régime du président Hosni Moubarak en Égypte.

Les réunions préparatoires se sont multiplié vendredi et samedi pour déminer le terrain sur la Côte d'Ivoire, et permettre aux chefs d'État membres de l'UA de parler d'une seule voix pour résoudre l'imbroglio né du scrutin présidentiel contesté du 28 novembre.

L'UA va mettre en place un panel de cinq chefs d'État représentant les différentes régions du continent, chargé de présenter d'ici un mois des décisions «contraignantes».

Il s'agit ainsi d'«amener Alassane Ouattara à exercer la réalité du pouvoir» dans le pays «par la négociation», a déclaré samedi le président de la Commission de l'UA Jean Ping, ajoutant que son organisation considérait toujours M. Ouattara comme le vainqueur du scrutin qui l'a opposé au président sortant Laurent Gbagbo.

Certains pays africains comme l'Afrique du Sud ou l'Ouganda ont paru ces derniers jours revenir sur l'intransigeance affichée jusqu'à présent par l'UA envers M. Gbagbo, au nom de la nécessité de trouver une issue pacifique à la crise.

L'organisation continentale devrait en revanche se féliciter du bon déroulement du référendum d'autodétermination par lequel le Sud Soudan s'est prononcé à une écrasante majorité ce mois-ci pour faire sécession du nord du pays, selon des résultats préliminaires, et proclamer son indépendance en juillet.

Le président soudanais Omar el-Béchir et le premier vice-président Salva Kiir, chef du Sud-Soudan, sont présents à Addis Abeba.

Dès l'ouverture des débats dimanche matin, l'UA va également se choisir un nouveau président pour un an, qui sera sauf coup de théatre le chef d'Etat de Guinée équatoriale, Teodoro Obiang Nguema, en dépit des critiques des organisations de droits de l'Homme sur la répression et la corruption qui règnent selon elles dans ce petit pays aux riches réserves pétrolières.

Invité d'honneur de ce XVIe sommet de l'UA, le président français Nicolas Sarkozy prendra la parole devant ses pairs africains dimanche matin et devrait plaider pour une meilleure régulation des marchés mondiaux, une des priorités de la présidence française du G8 et du G20.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201101/29/01-4365123-sommet-de-lua-dimanche-et-lundi-domine-par-la-crise-ivoirienne.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (1 Feb 2011)

ENCORE 1 MOIS.... et après? Pffftttt!!!!!    :

Comment est-ce que Ouattara va arriver à exercer son pouvoir par "la négociation" en étant "enfermé" à l'Hotel Ivoire?????



Ben Simon
Agence France-Presse
Addis Abeba
Publié le 31 janvier 2011 à 16h11 | Mis à jour à 16h11 


*L'UA se donne encore un mois pour résoudre l'imbroglio ivoirien* 









Les chefs d'État africains réunis à Addis Abeba se sont donné lundi un mois supplémentaire pour résoudre l'imbroglio né du scrutin présidentiel contesté en Côte d'Ivoire, se préparant par ailleurs à accueillir un Sud-Soudan bientôt indépendant au sein de l'Union africaine.

À la conclusion de deux jours de sommet, l'UA a dit «suivre de près les développements de la situation en Égypte», après une semaine de manifestations contre le pouvoir de Hosni Moubarak, et a demandé «des élections libres» en Tunisie, où la formation d'un nouveau gouvernement a paru ramener un peu de calme.

Sur la Côte d'Ivoire, un «panel» de cinq chefs d'État chargés de présenter d'ici un mois des décisions «contraignantes» a tenu sa première réunion lundi.

Présidé par le chef d'État mauritanien Mohamed Ould Abdel Aziz, il réunit Idriss Deby (Tchad), Jacob Zuma (Afrique du Sud), Blaise Compaore (Burkina Faso) et Jakaya Kikwete (Tanzanie).

Cette initiative vise à «amener Alassane Ouattara à exercer la réalité du pouvoir» dans le pays «par la négociation», selon le président de la Commission de l'UA Jean Ping, ajoutant que son organisation considérait toujours M. Ouattara comme le vainqueur du scrutin qui l'a opposé au président sortant Laurent Gbagbo.

La création du panel offre à l'UA un nouveau délai pour refaire son unité, alors que plusieurs pays dont l'Afrique du Sud et l'Ouganda paraissent plus sensibles aux arguments de M. Gbagbo.

M. Ouattara s'est félicité de ce qu'il a vu comme une confirmation de sa victoire, mais il a regretté ce nouveau délai. Le camp de M. Gbagbo a salué «la décision d'aller dans le sens d'une résolution pacifique de la crise».

De façon plus consensuelle, le 16e sommet de l'UA «a réitéré son engagement à reconnaître les résultats du référendum» de janvier au Sud-Soudan, par lequel 98,83% de la population s'est prononcée pour l'indépendance.

«Un État est sur le point de naître, et c'est un accouchement sans douleur, contrairement à ce que le monde entier craignait», s'est félicité Jean Ping.

Mais le secrétaire général de l'ONU Ban Ki-moon s'est dit «très inquiet des défis de l'après-référendum», et il a eu de longs entretiens lundi avec le président soudanais Omar el-Béchir et le chef sud-soudanais Salva Kiir sur les nombreux différends en suspens, de la région stratégique contestée d'Abyei au partage des ressources pétrolières.

M. Ping a dressé par ailleurs un constat d'échec sans précédent du gouvernement de transition somalien du président Sharif Cheikh Ahmed, à sept mois de la fin du mandat que lui a confié la communauté internationale, estimant «qu'il n'a pas été capable de remplir dans les faits ses obligations gouvernementales».

Soutenu à bout de bras par la communauté internationale face aux attaques quotidiennes des insurgés islamistes radicaux, le TFG ne survit que grâce au soutien des 8000 hommes de la force de l'Union africaine en Somalie (Amisom).

De son côté, le Kenya a obtenu le soutien de l'UA en vue de suspendre les poursuites de la Cour pénale internationale contre six responsables présumés des violences post-électorales de 2007-2008. L'UA a déjà réclamé, en vain, un tel ajournement de ces poursuites contre Béchir pour ses crimes présumés au Darfour (ouest).

L'UA sera désormais dirigée par le président de Guinée équatoriale, désigné dimanche par ses pairs restés sourds aux critiques de la société civile sur les violations des droits l'homme et la corruption qui caractérisent selon elles les trois décennies de pouvoir sans partage de Teodoro Obiang Nguema. Le prochain sommet de l'organisation aura d'ailleurs lieu en juin dans la capitale équato-guinéenne Malabo.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201101/31/01-4365508-lua-se-donne-encore-un-mois-pour-resoudre-limbroglio-ivoirien.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B13b_afrique_289_section_POS1


----------



## Alea (5 May 2011)

Emmanuel Peuchot
Agence France-Presse
Abidjan
Publié le 05 mai 2011 à 18h14  


*Alassane Ouattara, nouveau président de la Côte d'Ivoire* 









Alassane Ouattara a été officiellement proclamé président de la République de Côte d'Ivoire par le Conseil constitutionnel jeudi, après cinq mois de crise née de la contestation de la présidentielle du 28 novembre par le chef d'État sortant Laurent Gbagbo, arrêté le 11 avril.

Le Conseil constitutionnel «proclame M. Alassane Ouattara président de la République», a déclaré Paul Yao N'Dré, président du Conseil et proche de M. Gbagbo. Le nouveau président prêtera serment dès vendredi.

Ironie de l'Histoire, le 3 décembre 2010, c'est le même Paul Yao N'Dré qui avait proclamé Laurent Gbagbo réélu président avec 51,45% des suffrages au scrutin de novembre, ouvrant alors la porte à la plus grave crise de l'histoire du pays.

Le Conseil venait d'invalider les résultats de la commission électorale indépendante, pourtant certifiés par l'ONU, qui donnait M. Ouattara vainqueur avec 54,1% des votes.

La victoire de M. Ouattara avait été reconnue par l'ensemble de la communauté internationale -les États-Unis, la France, ancienne puissance coloniale, et l'Union africaine notamment ...-, qui avait réclamé le départ de M. Gbagbo, lequel refusait.

Ce dernier a finalement été arrêté le 11 avril, après quatre mois de crise et 15 jours de guerre, qui ont fait près de 3000 morts, selon les autorités, et environ un million de déplacés.

Le Conseil constitutionnel a proclamé M. Ouattara président après avoir «fait siennes» les décisions «contraignantes» prises par l'Union africaine (UA) qui avait reconnu M. Ouattara comme nouveau président et pressait M. Gbagbo de partir, a déclaré M. Yao N'Dré, en lisant la décision du Conseil.

Dans sa décision, le Conseil précise également que la Côte d'Ivoire étant membre de l'UA, «les normes et dispositions internationales acceptées par les organes nationaux compétents ont une autorité supérieure à celles des lois et décisions juridictionnelles internes».

Le camp Gbagbo s'était toujours prévalu de la décision du Conseil constitutionnel pour affirmer la légitimité de sa victoire.

«La vérité des urnes vient d'être confirmée par le Conseil constitutionnel. Le parcours a été long. Toute la communauté internationale a suivi le processus électoral, c'est dommage qu'on soit passé par d'autres chemins pour en arriver là», a déclaré à la presse le ministre ivoirien de la Justice, Jeannot Kouadio Ahoussou, peu après la décision du Conseil constitutionnel.

Le président Ouattara, âgé de 69 ans, prêtera serment vendredi à 16h, heure locale (midi, heure de Montréal) au palais présidentiel d'Abidjan. Son investiture est prévue le 21 mai dans la capitale politique Yamoussoukro.

«Habituellement, la prestation de serment se fait lors de la cérémonie d'investiture, mais dans ce cas précis (...) le Conseil constitutionnel va jouer son rôle demain», vendredi, a déclaré Paul Yao N'Dré après avoir présenté à M. Ouattara la décision du Conseil le proclamant chef de l'État.

La prestation de serment vendredi se déroulera le jour même où Laurent Gbagbo sera entendu par le procureur de la République d'Abidjan à Korhogo (nord), où l'ancien chef d'État est assigné à résidence depuis le 13 avril.

L'audition de M. Gbagbo a lieu dans le cadre d'une enquête préliminaire portant sur des accusations de crimes et exactions, de concussion et d'appels à la haine.

L'épouse de l'ex-président, Simone Gbagbo, sera pour sa part entendue également par le procureur d'Abidjan, samedi à Odienné (nord-ouest), où elle est assignée à résidence depuis le 22 avril.


http://www.cyberpresse.ca/international/afrique/201105/05/01-4396613-alassane-ouattara-nouveau-president-de-la-cote-divoire.php?utm_categorieinterne=trafficdrivers&utm_contenuinterne=cyberpresse_B9_international_29810_accueil_POS1


----------

